# What's in your rooting hormone? The Difference Between Brands.



## Hackerman (Aug 13, 2014)

I was reading the label on the different rooting hormones I have and I noticed the 2 contain completely different ingredients.

The Clonex gel that I just bought at the store has Indole-3-butyric acid as the only ingredient. I did a Google of it and it seems to be the most popular ingredient in most rooting compounds.

However, the Dragon Rootone brand (powder) that I have used for years contains 1-Naphthaleneacetamide and Thira.

The former is the hormone. The later is a fungicide. Certainly not a bad thing when cloning. Especially in a bubble cloner.

The hormone seems to be more for commercial use and does not seem to be found in any retail/consumer rooting compound except Rootone.

I have always had great success with Rootone. Same jar is 20 years old and still half full. LMAO

Just FYI. Wondering if everyone is using Indole-3-butyric acid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indole-3-butyric_acid

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1-Naphthaleneacetic_acid

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiram


----------



## vostok (Aug 13, 2014)

Often when the season is right ...I do clones the old way in jiffy pucks with a dome etc, and by far prefer to use common household Honey, as all that 'junk' comes free, but in a pinch willow tree tea is just as good if not better than all that commercial rubbish alone with all their 'E's and preservatives ...lol
Don't forget in most cases adding hormones to a bubbler ..means the nutes will compost long b4 the clones get the benefit 
note: willow tree tea is good for headaches in humans too


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2014)

I use Clonex and like it very much.

I need to try the willow water.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 13, 2014)

i use stim-root (#1)
-think it's just quartz and talc

tried roots gel, but went back to this old school one.


----------



## MR1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stim-Root#1 here also.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 14, 2014)

Stim Root is Indole-3-butyric acid just like Clonex.

Almost all the rooters are Indole-3-butyric acid. The only one I found that's not is the Rootone.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 14, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Stim Root is Indole-3-butyric acid just like Clonex.
> 
> Almost all the rooters are Indole-3-butyric acid. The only one I found that's not is the Rootone.



lol was just coming in to correct that. 
bottle says  0.1% IBA

my bad


----------



## DrFever (Aug 15, 2014)

Used Clonex for a while , great stuff.  liquid  easy to use  stir  it up  well before using  good success rate  Also ...  People using it  should not  dip from  the original container,  as  you could  pass on viruses. and disease much easier.... So keep that in mind. And its also way  over priced.
  Used  Honey gazillion  times  hahaha,  works ok for when your in a pinch  
   And my choice  is Also  Stim root  #1  and #2       cheap less then 2.00 bucks  sold  everywhere    being a powder  there is a little more work i guess ,,,, After  doing all cuts    dipping  stem  in ph'd  water prior  to     placing in powder   as well like to place  powder into  smaller plate a but  IMO  the best out there


----------

